# Installation de Despotify



## mleclerc (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé Despotify sur Mac, qui avec un compte Premium, permet plein de choses dont la création de fichiers MP3... semble t il.
Despotify est ici

Quelqu'un connaitrait il un tutorial d'installation sur mac ?

Merci d'avance

Michel


----------

